
Transfer function for machine learning, simplified - elishatofunmi
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/transfer-functions-for-machine-learning-simplified-eff2fddd133b
======
elishatofunmi
This article shows the comparison in the mode of operation between a typical
machine learning system and a system based on transfer functions (time domain
system).

